
Covid19model - derkoe
https://github.com/ImperialCollegeLondon/covid19model/blob/master/README.md
======
derkoe
Current data using this model for some European countries: [https://mrc-
ide.github.io/covid19estimates/#/](https://mrc-
ide.github.io/covid19estimates/#/)

